# visitor visa situation... what to do?



## Fulana (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually writing this on behalf of someone else; it's a difficult situation but I hope that someone in the forums can help me.

Well, it's a long story but in this case this person was issued a 180 day visitor visa, but has unfortunately overstayed by a little over two months... a stupid thing to do but it's a long story as to why. This same person (again, it's a long story, I'm afraid) needs to stay even longer but is concerned that, at this point, it will be impossible to get permission and is really concerned that he will be denied entry into Mexico in the future because of this.

This person needs to stay in Mexico for a longer amount of time but is really concerned that it will be impossible to leave and re-enter the country now.

I've tried contacting the embassy but I can't seem to find the correct contact person. I've talked to a series of people and I hear things ranging from really terrifying (heavy fines and the possibility of being deported permanently ) to ''nothing is going to happen.''

I will be really grateful if anyone here can tell me what this person should do about fixing this situation. What can be done to fix things, and remain in Mexico for more time? 

I've also contacted an attorney on behalf of this person.

Thank you if you can help me.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Fulana said:


> I'm actually writing this on behalf of someone else; it's a difficult situation but I hope that someone in the forums can help me.
> I will be really grateful if anyone here can tell me what this person should do about fixing this situation. What can be done to fix things, and remain in Mexico for more time?
> 
> Thank you if you can help me.


Legally Mexico requires that a person who overstayed their 180 day permit pay a fine to leave the country. The fine is based on a pay scale of 1 months wage in Mexico City. The longer the person has stayed in country past the 180 days, the more the fine costs. Once the fine is paid, Mexican immigration issues a document that can be presented to an airlines to board a flight. This happened to me several years ago in San Luis and last year in Mexico City. (There was a 24 hour lapse between my "FM3" visa and they required I pay a fine of about 1,200 pesos)
If the person desires to leave Mexico via land, in reality the person will not encounter many, if any problems. I have left Mexico via Laredo many times without "turning in" my 180 permit and was able to return to Mexico in subsequent trips without any problems. 
While the person is here in Mexico without a valid immigration permit, he/she runs the risk of encountering Federales that may ask for their immigration document. They may allow the person to pay a fine or less likely they may try to deport the person. Deportations are generally rare for US citizens and more common for Central Americans that are caught working ilegally.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Why does everything have to be drama here? You've given us minimal info to help you with, therefore, I can only say that it's no big deal if "this person (again it's a long story)" takes a border run to the states. You're supposed to turn in your form, but depending on which border you go to, you may not even find the office. So you cross the border, nothing will happen, and you cross back in. Nobody cares, not even the American border guards.

Now, if "this person (again it's a long story)" can't actually get themselves onto a bus and up to the border, then you pay a fine at the airport. However, if "this person (again it's a long story)" flies out before 8am in the morning when immigration opens up at the airport (DF airport), then there's nothing the airline can do about it and they let you get on the plane. Unless things have changed in the past 2 years.


----------



## Fulana (Apr 18, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> Legally Mexico requires that a person who overstayed their 180 day permit pay a fine to leave the country. The fine is based on a pay scale of 1 months wage in Mexico City. The longer the person has stayed in country past the 180 days, the more the fine costs. Once the fine is paid, Mexican immigration issues a document that can be presented to an airlines to board a flight. This happened to me several years ago in San Luis and last year in Mexico City. (There was a 24 hour lapse between my "FM3" visa and they required I pay a fine of about 1,200 pesos)
> If the person desires to leave Mexico via land, in reality the person will not encounter many, if any problems. I have left Mexico via Laredo many times without "turning in" my 180 permit and was able to return to Mexico in subsequent trips without any problems.
> While the person is here in Mexico without a valid immigration permit, he/she runs the risk of encountering Federales that may ask for their immigration document. They may allow the person to pay a fine or less likely they may try to deport the person. Deportations are generally rare for US citizens and more common for Central Americans that are caught working ilegally.


Thanks for the information. One more doubt... very important! Will overstaying a visa affect future travels? How long before the person can re-enter Mexico? Will you likely be allowed back in the country? Thanks if you can help me.


----------



## Fulana (Apr 18, 2012)

travelinhobo said:


> Why does everything have to be drama here? You've given us minimal info to help you with, therefore, I can only say that it's no big deal if "this person (again it's a long story)" takes a border run to the states. You're supposed to turn in your form, but depending on which border you go to, you may not even find the office. So you cross the border, nothing will happen, and you cross back in. Nobody cares, not even the American border guards.
> 
> Now, if "this person (again it's a long story)" can't actually get themselves onto a bus and up to the border, then you pay a fine at the airport. However, if "this person (again it's a long story)" flies out before 8am in the morning when immigration opens up at the airport (DF airport), then there's nothing the airline can do about it and they let you get on the plane. Unless things have changed in the past 2 years.


Thanks for the information... so I am assuming that the person won't have any difficulties returning to Mexico? 
I'm not sure if things have changed, but I understand they're becoming stricter. 
What other information do I need to share? Why they overstayed? Fine... I guess it's not incriminating... this person in question met someone and fell for them, things went badly, they stayed to try to win the person's heart, long story short they eventually found a new reason to stay. Hopefully this will end happily.

So you cross the border, nothing will happen, and you cross back in. Nobody cares, not even the American border guards.

So it won't affect future travel, then?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

For years I never turned in my FMM when I left Mexico by land due to ignorance of the proper procedure. As far as they knew, each time I had overstayed my FMM (even though I hadn't) but they always gave me a new FMM each time I entered without question. Your friend will be fine if he/she leaves by land. If they leave by air, then they'll have to pay a fine of a few pesos but they won't be denied reentry to the country in either case. 

Gosh, if a quick trip to the border to get legal immigration status endangered a relationship, it probably was never meant to be in the first place!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If "this person" is trying to impress a new love by breaking the law, that does NOT sound like a relationship that will stand the test of time.


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

A little over two years ago, I left Mexico by air having overstayed by 8 months. When I told the airline rep I had "lost" my FMM, she didn't even look for an incoming date on my passport. She sent me to an office in the airport where I payed a $200 peso fine. The office person just looked at the picture page of my passport. The agent then issued me a small form which, when presented to the airline rep, was sufficient for me to board the aircraft. In other words, by playing dumb, I was able to leave without much hassle. I came back into Mexico two weeks later and was issued a new FMM on the plane. The next week, I went to Imigracion and applied for an FM3. No problems since. Taking a flight out before the office opens is a great idea. Unless your buddy is a shifty-looking character, there shouldn't be any difficulty. (Be sure he arrives at the airport at least three hours before his flight so he can get all this done though.)


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think history could be a dangerous indicator of the future. Specifically Mexican immigration is greatly upgrading there computer systems so it is much more likely to be "caught" applying for a new FMM having never turned the old one in. 
I would be much more likely to go to the border and play it straight by explaining the situation. I find pursuing love to be pretty thin as why couldn't spare a couple days but then maybe people here are more romantic than I am. BTW, expect that my wife would say that they probably can't be less romantic. oh well!
Anyway, they should probably take their best shot as expect fine the worst outcome. They will probably need to leave and come back but believe less strict at US border than Belize seems to be.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

There's a lot of good advice here......good stuff to know.


----------

